# First time to CFRC



## NPrieur (22 Jun 2010)

Hi there,

I have made the decision to join the CF. And I would like to go to a recruiting center to apply, as I prefer to interact with people in person, as opposed to over the phone or by e-mail. However, I am in between two CFRCs that are both a fair distance away, and I don't have a car so I would need to take the bus/go train. The thing is though, before I apply, I would like to go to one of these two centers (either Toronto, or Oshawa) just to get a feel for the process, and maybe ask some questions. 

So I guess my question is, is it common for recruits to go there just to get a feel for the process, and ask questions, as well as seek guidance on which trade to choose? In other words, am I going to look stupid, and make a long bus trip for nothing, if I go in and pretty much say "So um, I want to join, I'm not 100% on what I want to do though. Can you help me?"

Is this the kind of thing I should be figuring out on my own beforehand, via e-mail/phone calls/forums, etc?

Can anyone give me their own personal, relevant story of the first time they visited a recruiting center?


----------



## McD (22 Jun 2010)

Hey, a recruiter will likely swing by to fill you in about the path you should take, but if your without wheels CFRC Toronto is extremely easy to access by transit.

I dont know where you're coming from but if you can get to York Mills GO Station, or Yorkdale, you can just hop on TTC and be there in a jif.

From York Mills GO Station, just get on the York Mills Subway /Bus Terminal, subway north bound one stop to Sheppard TTC Subway/Bus Terminal. VOILA 

From Yorkdale, take the subway North one stop then grabb the East Bound TTC bus headed for Sheppard TTC Subway /Bus Terminal . 

A day pass is $10 bucks for TTC, get it incase you get lost. There are also GO Buses that go right by Yonge and Sheppard. CFRC Toronto, is just a minute walk from this major intersection.

***Go in prepared with ALL the proper paper work and questions written out, and trade ideas, maybe even long term goals you'd like to achieve. Im trying not to step out of my lane here, so I'll shut up. Good luck..


----------



## bran (22 Jun 2010)

You aren't going to look stupid at all. I went into the CFRC before I applied and asked questions. It's a common thing, just go and ask whatever you want, that's what the recruiters are there for.

Good luck.


----------



## darkskye (22 Jun 2010)

NPrieur,

I also recommend visiting the Canadian Forces' website, see link below:

http://www.forces.ca

A bunch of great information on the website.

Regards,


----------



## Pokiey (22 Jun 2010)

I went in a couple times actually before I handed in my application package.  Mind you getting to my local CFRC was not as long of a commute as it sounds like it is for you.  I'd make sure you take some time and write down every possible question you think you would want to ask and take that with you.  

Also, make sure you do some research and have some idea what you are looking to do so the recruiter you speak with is able to help you as much as possible.  

I spoke with different recruiters each time I went in and got tons of information, not once did I feel stupid in speaking with them.  I had my list of questions and I wrote down important points to look at later.  Go in prepared so you can get the most out of the experience.

Good luck!!


----------



## DavieRocket77 (22 Jun 2010)

NPrieur,  if I were you I would use the forces.ca website,  it's excellent and also you can actually talk live with an online recruiter if you wish.  If you then decide to apply, you can do that online also, all the resources are at your fingertips friend.


----------



## Otis (22 Jun 2010)

GO TO THE WEBSITE FIRST!!

Nothing bugs us more than someone who hasn't done any research on what they want to do!

Research the jobs, the elements, the lifestyle and then come in and see us, pick up an application, discuss options etc ...

Also of note: DON'T COME IN THIS WEEK! CFRC Toronto is closed to the public until next Tuesday because of the G8/G20 ... if you come in this week you WILL be wasting a trip, regardless.


----------



## gunnars (22 Jun 2010)

You could try what I was suggested to do. Call and schedule your CFAT. You can write that before opening an app and then you get to sit down with someone and talk it out. I found that more preferrable because my office appears (so far as my experience has been) to do all those little questions right out in the open. But study, study, study for the CFAT. Its not terribly hard, but I definitely haven't actively used the math skills on it in ages!


----------



## Robbie4296 (22 Jun 2010)

You can schedule your CFAT before any paperwork is filed??? I have been told after my Personal Screening is done then I will be scheduled in for a CFAT.

Any feedbacks on this before I call my File Manager?


----------



## Steel Badger (22 Jun 2010)

Gunnars......

Please be careful on how you advise people:  I am aware that some CFRC's allowed CFAT  "Tests-No File" in the past.... CFRC Hamilton stopped the practice about 1.5 years ago.


Our current SOP requires the file to be opened and CRNC completed BEFORE the CFAT is booked.  Other CFRC's may vary.....
Contacting your local detachment should always be the first course of action.....

SB


----------



## NPrieur (22 Jun 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys. I suppose I should clarify one thing though...

I have done quite a bit of research. I've been to forces.ca, and checked out all the different careers. What I meant by not knowing what to get into was that there are so many possibilities that interest me. From vehicle tech to nursing officer. What I was trying to ask was if a recruiter could help me sort through the ones I'm interested to narrow them down to a select few that might be the most appropriate for me.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jun 2010)

You might try to find an aptitude test online which can help narrow down your career choices.  For example, search for "career aptitude test" or "job aptitude test".  Also, your CFAT score will determine which trades you qualify for.


----------



## DavieRocket77 (22 Jun 2010)

NPrieur said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the input guys. I suppose I should clarify one thing though...
> 
> I have done quite a bit of research. I've been to forces.ca, and checked out all the different careers. What I meant by not knowing what to get into was that there are so many possibilities that interest me. From vehicle tech to nursing officer. What I was trying to ask was if a recruiter could help me sort through the ones I'm interested to narrow them down to a select few that might be the most appropriate for me.


 I can't lie to you NPrieur, sounds to like you want your hand held. Not what I consider to be a winning attribute of a soldier. You said yourself, that you've done the research, well......what's the problem?


----------



## Luke O (22 Jun 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You might try to find an aptitude test online which can help narrow down your career choices.  For example, search for "career aptitude test" or "job aptitude test".  Also, your CFAT score will determine which trades you qualify for.



I second this.  Figure out what you enjoy most, operating something, or being more hands on.  That kind of thing.

Best of luck.


----------



## FDO (22 Jun 2010)

You can't do the CFAT without an application because you need a Service Number to put in the system. The only way to get a S/N is to put in an application.


----------



## NPrieur (22 Jun 2010)

DavieRocket77 said:
			
		

> I can't lie to you NPrieur, sounds to like you want your hand held. Not what I consider to be a winning attribute of a soldier. You said yourself, that you've done the research, well......what's the problem?



I think there's a difference between having one's hand held, and seeking guidance. I thought teamwork was one of the attributes a soldier should have. ;p 

Maybe I approached my inquiry in the wrong fashion, but the main point for my post was to see if it was common for people to visit the CFRC prior to having their applications filled out, and ready to be shipped off. Because, like I said, it's a long trek for me to get to a center. And if I go, I want to be as prepared as possible. Which is why I posted this thread, hoping for some insight on the experiences of others.

But let me try to start over. I'm not sure what I should go into in the CF, because many things interest me. Is it common to go to a recruiter, _before _having your application filled out, to receive some _guidance_ on which path might be the most suitable for me?


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jun 2010)

Well instead of wasting bandwidth how about going down to the CFRC and ask some questions.  Believe it not they do just talk to people who are only seeking out information and haven't made the decision to apply yet.

Some of these questions are really unnecessary while there are perfectly good recruiting staff at the CFRCs waiting to educate people on the CF.


----------



## NPrieur (22 Jun 2010)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Well instead of wasting bandwidth how about going down to the CFRC and ask some questions.  Believe it not they do just talk to people who are only seeking out information and haven't made the decision to apply yet.
> 
> Some of these questions are really unnecessary while there are perfectly good recruiting staff at the CFRCs waiting to educate people on the CF.



Thank you. That is pretty much what I wanted to know. And I appologize for wasting bandwith, I thought that this part of the forums was meant for questions like the one I had.


----------



## kincanucks (23 Jun 2010)

NPrieur said:
			
		

> Thank you. That is pretty much what I wanted to know. And I appologize for wasting bandwith, I thought that this part of the forums was meant for questions like the one I had.



You are welcome but why in the world would you think that the CFRC wouldn't talk to you about career choices or answer any questions you may have even if you weren't applying at the time?  That is why your question seems so asinine.  Good luck.


----------



## Otis (23 Jun 2010)

May I suggest that you find out the Education requirements for the trades you're interested in and maybe use THAT to narrow down which one(s) you may want to apply for?

If you're interested in Veh Tech and Nursing Officer, but you only have a grade 10, that would solve the problem for you.

Also, it may get narrowed down for you if most of the trades you want are closed this year ...


----------



## Alea (24 Jun 2010)

NPrieur said:
			
		

> I think there's a difference between having one's hand held, and seeking guidance. I thought teamwork was one of the attributes a soldier should have. ;p



Hi NPrieur,

You thought well and from so little I know... teamwork is excellent in any type of group, even more in the army.  :nod:

I would suggest you follow Otis' advices. He is a recruiter  and therefor knows what he is talking about. Narrow down your options by considering what you already have (i.e. studies). Then yes, go down to the recruiting center with a list of clear questions. The recruiters will take the time to answer you. I have had excellent cooperation from the ones I spoke with. 

As per "the winning attribute of a good soldier" stated by an earlier poster on this thread... this is something that we will all learn in time... when the time comes. For now, a lot of us on this forum are still civilians who try to know/learn as much as we can by seeking guidance, help and communication from those who are in the Army already as, after all, they are the ones with the experience and the knowledge. 
These are the ones we should listen to... and let aside the ones who are not in yet, but will act like: "know it all, done it all" although they should remember that they once, were in this exact same spot as to "What, when, how, why" type of questions.

Again, I strongly suggest you relay to the advices of those with the experience. 

Good luck to you,
Alea


----------

